# used to like brett but



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

the dude is a f**** sore loser.but gotta admit i was impress with his performance.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

His first loss on a fight that meant everything to him. He was frustrated with himself; not a sore loser...


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

got to admit, i was pretty disapointed with Rogers reaction. Sore loser, i can understand being upset but he just put on a good showing against the greatest heavy weight in the world who has pretty much beaten everyone there is to beat. 

Rogers doesnt deserve another shot just yet, I think fedor would KO him again.

BTW the KO makes it all the more sweet.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Not true.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

What's he supposed to do? Ask Fedor to drop his trunks and pucker up? 

I like Rogers, he seems a real honest dude with a **** load of heart. He'll be disappointed because it's a shot no MMA fighter should get hit with. 

He wasn'tt disrespecting anyone.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He's pissed mixed with the fact that he wants to keep his name in the conversation....he was a jerk and should have shown more respect but he is thug..he grew up in Cabrini green in Chicago super rough ghetto so he really has always talked similar just tonight he was pissed cuz he got caught....


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> What's he supposed to do? Ask Fedor to drop his trunks and pucker up?
> 
> I like Rogers, he seems a real honest dude with a **** load of heart. He'll be disappointed because it's a shot no MMA fighter should get hit with.
> 
> He wasn'tt disrespecting anyone.


guess it was me but was expecting a little more class and professionalism from bret. Like i've seen the worst of them act with more class and professionalism after a lost (kimbo slice).


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

he should have taken it better but w/e he doesnt get paid to make speeches post fight, he gets paid to fight. I like what he said that he should have thrown his hands more, he seemed to have a distinct advantage in most exchanges, hopefully its a learning experience for him, he fared alot better then most


----------



## Andreas Miko (May 28, 2007)

I am so mad at Bret Rogers> he should have given Fedor his props. I felt Bret did a good job but he lost the first round also. He was acting like he had the fight and he was robbed.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> guess it was me but was expecting a little more class and professionalism from bret. Like i've seen the worst of them act with more class and professionalism after a lost (kimbo slice).


Ummm, maybe i missed something. He got asked about the fight, he shows that he's annoyed with himself, should have thrown more punches etc. 

Where is the disrespect towards Fedor there? Do you literally want him to kiss his ass?

And because he didn't, you don't like him any more? Grow up mate.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> Ummm, maybe i missed something. He got asked about the fight, he shows that he's annoyed with himself, should have thrown more punches etc.
> 
> Where is the disrespect towards Fedor there? Do you literally want him to kiss his ass?
> 
> And because he didn't you don't like him any more? Grow up mate.


i would expect him to show a little respect to fedor and not pretending like he was ko because of a fluke...what was his word again.... i’m going to let my hands go next time believe that....


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

If this were his last fight on his SF contract and I were Dana White, I'd fly over to St. Paul just to sign this guy. He showed a lot of potential and deserves a lot of respect for mounting Fedor and dropping some bombs even though (with all those Fedor fights I have seen) the armbar was really obvious. His gameplan was good but it was a rookie mistake to hesitate when trying to get into a swinging match (which he also shouldn't have done) with the best swinger.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Ummm, maybe i missed something. He got asked about the fight, he shows that he's annoyed with himself, should have thrown more punches etc.
> 
> Where is the disrespect towards Fedor there? Do you literally want him to kiss his ass?
> 
> And because he didn't, you don't like him any more? Grow up mate.


No...He also said that if he threw more punches, he would have "thrown" him. And he kept repeating that. Well "if " Fedor wasn't a great fighter, he would have lost. But he is a great fighter. So I was a little annoyed with those comments as well.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Rogers came into this fight believing he was going to win. Part of his mental training was eliminating the mystique of Fedor. Its not that he was intentionally disrespecting anybody, just dissapointed and shocked he didn't win. Its not like he said Fedor didn't deserve it. I bet if you interviewed him an hour later he would be a lot more objective. If anything it just shows he wants to win.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Rogers is just another Ghetto prodigy,, he want be crap ,, especially after his attitude after the fight,, show alittle more self containment,, he reminded me of that shit that Lesnar pulled after the last Mir fight, they are both douches,, with the exception that brock is more respectful


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

putting the comments aside i think brett can do some serious damage in the ufc hw division and possibly winning the title. I don't see him beating fedor in sf anytime soon.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I would have liked to see Grim show some props, but he seemed to be in a F'ed up state of mind :angry08: Hopefully he gets his head back in the game right away and continues to improve.

The whole re-match talk at the end of the fight was a little akward....I mean it was a good fight but not one of those machida/shogun fights.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> i would expect him to show a little respect to fedor and not pretending like he was ko because of a fluke...what was his word again.... i’m going to let my hands go next time believe that....


Ah, jaysus sure. Your just being far too precious in that case. 

Roles reversed you'd not be on here crying like a little girl about it, beliv dat!!! :thumb02:


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Freiermuth said:


> I would have liked to see Grim show some props, but he seemed to be in a F'ed up state of mind :angry08: Hopefully he gets his head back in the game right away and continues to improve.
> 
> The whole re-match talk at the end of the fight was a little akward....I mean it was a good fight but not one of those machida/shogun fights.


Agreed. I thought it was a stupid question for Gus Johnson to ask Fedor and Rodgers; if they do have a rematch it won't be in the near future.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

tyler90wm said:


> Agreed. I thought it was a stupid question for Gus Johnson to ask Fedor and Rodgers; if they do have a rematch it won't be in the near future.


So true. I was put off by that question and it takes away from the decisiveness of the victory. Its not like it went to decision. What he should have asked is if he wanted to fight Overeem for the SF HW title--it would be perfect since they could build up to the next CBS event with that main event. That announcer (Gus) shouldnt even be doing what he is doing anyways. He is very under educated and I am sure Ranallo can more than handle the job with Frank. A two man team is way better than a three man team who dont know what their respective roles are.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, what's with the rematch nonsense? Johnson sucks.

I, for one, was disappointed Brett didn't give Fedor props.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I just rewatched it, and yes, I was disappointed in his interview.

He came off like a real douche, "if Fedor wants a rematch, I'll give him a rematch", it's like.. what? You just got knocked out and Fedor, being a humble guy, said he would give you a rematch if it went down like that, and you're acting like you just won or dominated.

You do have to take into consideration that he was hyped up, upset, emotional, but even with all that taken into consideration, that was a douche interview.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

who gives a shit? holding that against him would just be stupid, all i really care about is what goes on during the fight


----------



## bunnitz (Nov 19, 2006)

*no rematch for Brett*

why would black dude ask Fedor if he will give Brett a rematch? Brett got owned, so back to the end of the line fat boy

Bring in some new victims for Fedor.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This is a prime example of what happens when your emotions and built up adrenaline gets in the way of who you really are. Rogers is a humble dude, but during the in cage interview he was still in "fight" mode. He almost finished Fedor and get dropped with one punch, he was beating himself up.

Don't go to hard on him, it's his first loss and it was an incage interview.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> This is a prime example of what happens when your emotions and built up adrenaline gets in the way of who you really are. Rogers is a humble dude, but during the in cage interview he was still in "fight" mode. He almost finished Fedor and get dropped with one punch, he was beating himself up.
> 
> *Don't go to hard on him, it's his first loss and it was an incage interview*.


Do you really think they need an excuse to hate though? anyone could see he was still in a competitors frame of thought to suddenly say you arent a fan of his anymore because of his conduct just proves you werent much of a fan to begin with..You most likely just hopped aboard the bandwagon when he beat AA


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Saw this fight both times once on tv, but it shut off right after the KO and a second time on You Tube when I got home, but it didn't show the interview right after. Anyone have this...

Brett should be humble and helluve respectful to be given an opportunity to be in the ring with FEDOR. I for one have been opposed to Rogers and felt he did not deserve it all. What Fedor had to lose was astronomical as opposed to what ROGERS had to gain. Wished FEDOR would have continued with the punishment and even more so now after reading on the forum that Rogers was being borderline disrespectful.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

My favorite part was when he kept saying 'Please believe me'. He better say please because after the ass kicking he took why would anyone believe him. Instead of being respectful and even thanking Fedor for even thinking about a rematch he talked about tossing Fedor like a 5 year old. Sorry, he only lasted as long as he did because Fedor was getting used to the cage. Get over yourself and all the hype they sold you.

Rogers had a chance to make some real fans by being humble in defeat. He started off right by talking about using the loss to come back stronger, but then he went down the wrong path the rest of the interview.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

This whole talk about a rematch was so off imo


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> This whole talk about a rematch was so off imo


It was. It was actually silly for the interviewer to ask Fedor about a rematch, as it was a second round knockout and it's not as Fedor was losing the fight.

Fedor kindly said "sure, I would do a rematch", and Rogers took it to another level stating "he wants a rematch, I'll give him a rematch, right now". I realize that's not the exact quote, but that is the sum of it.

It's rude to talk like that to someone who has been 1. nice to you, and 2. just knocked you out.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, they need to get rid of that GusGus w/e his name is guy. He just sucks, plain and simple.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I think Brett's feelings were clear - but he never actually said or implied it was bad luck or said he'd rematch right now. He was pissed with himself, that's ok. I don't think he was actually rude, just not as reverant as he should be. There have definately been worse losers. Mir v Brock and vice-versa.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

That post fight interview makes me feel bad about stoppage. Big John should have let Fedor pound his head into the mat, then Rogers would be a pussycat during the interview.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

he lost a fight and was pissed, so what?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't understand the question about a rematch either, why would they ask that when someone wins so decisively?


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

He's a moron. He just got owned and then acts like Fedor challenges him to a rematch. "Please believe me" over and over. STFU! He won't beat Fedor if there's a rematch either. He needs to be careful what he asks for. Two losses in a row won't do much for his career. He will never beat Fedor on the ground and just got beat at his own game, stand up. He keeps his hands down, telegraphs his punches by loading up, and is slow. Remember "I'm gonna send Fedors head into the 8th row".


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Fieos said:


> His first loss on a fight that meant everything to him. He was frustrated with himself; not a sore loser...


Exactly. He doesn't have our perspective of "there is no shame in losing to Fedor," he was angry b/c in his words, he doubted himself a little, and said he should have thrown more hands. Especially knowing that at the very least, he had a puncher's chance going into this fight.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> the dude is a f**** sore loser.but gotta admit i was impress with his performance.


Lol i wouldnt be so harsh on him. The dude was frustrated....mark coleman was a helluva alot worse


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> Lol i wouldnt be so harsh on him. The dude was frustrated....mark coleman was a helluva alot worse


On cue:


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

:happy01:Lol repped! Right at the beginning that little japanese guy hears a loud "fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck" and runs like he's just seen godzilla


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Rogers did seem a little assholeish to me. "I shoulda woulda coulda" Excuses are like bungholes pal we all got one.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I give Rogers credit, he put up a good fight & did much better than I thought he would have especially on the ground. Brett had Fedor in the worst trouble he has ever been in...On his back eating huge bombs from a monster. I was stunned how Fedor avoided getting put to sleep by trying a slick armbar and escaping out the back door. Emelianenko's cut was nasty. Fedor's leaping right hand that landed on the button was incredible. Perfectly timed. That punch would have KO'd any fighter in the world. 
...Time & time again Fedor proves why he is simply the best. The way he overcomes serious adversity & pulls out the win is unmatched. The critics have now been silenced once again. Like Anderson Silva, Fedor is a once in a lifetime fighter. As far as Rogers being a sore loser, I disagree. Your first loss is the hardest pill to swallow. Brett seemed just disapointed in himself. 
...Brett Rogers has nothing to be sore about. He gave the best fighter in the world a good run for his money & impressed the heck out of me. For now- The Last Emperor still rules the throne...:thumbsup:

"He's overrated"...Dana White's take on Fedor.
Uh huh...:sarcastic12:

P.S. Fedor's first fight ever in a cage...same result.


----------

